# Others mentioned I might have lymes disease?



## Shani3444 (Sep 8, 2012)

I looked up the symptoms and they are pretty scary!! but match most of my symptoms.
The people that mentioned it was from another forum? 
I thought my problems were from my thyroid, do you think its necessary to test for this? I do have a house pet and she had ticks once but I don't remember being bitten by one.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

I think anything matching your symptoms can be worth a try. Lots of people never get the bullseye mark! Good luck with whatever you decide. I hope others will comment as ive read quite a few posts about Lymes disease.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely. In fact, you might even ask your doctor for the course of antibiotics as a preventative measure. Time is of the essence with detection and treatment of Lyme disease. The tick may not have been small enough for you to notice, or it could be a bite from another insect. Best course of action is to get to your doc ASAP to find out.


----------

